# Removing Headlight protectors to clean



## e402824 (Sep 4, 2009)

How do I remove the headlight protectors to clean them on a 2000 maxima ?Thanks


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

e402824 said:


> How do I remove the headlight protectors to clean them on a 2000 maxima ?Thanks


Are you referring to the clear plastic lense? If so, you can take the headlights off the car, put them in the oven for 8-10 minutes at 225, then gently pry the lense off of the housing.


----------



## e402824 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes- thanks, the clear plastic lens.

But to remove the whole headlight from the car do I need to remove the side panel from the car to get to it ? sorry I am looking for step by step as I am new to this process. I am just trying to get rid of the slight yellow color from the lens.

Appreciate the help.


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

Side panel? Like the fender? No you dont have to remove anything but the headlights. Just unplug the bulbs from their harnesses and look for the 10mm nuts holding the light on. Then just pull straight out.


----------

